# HELP! I need an herbicide that will kill burrdock but won't hurt my horses



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Where I am I don't think we get burdock (just every other weed imaginable) so please take my thoughts with a grain of salt: 1) Would routine mowing help? The mower is kept higher so grass can keep growing while, at the same time, preventing the weeds from growing enough height to develop flower and seed. This method was recommended to me when we planted a new hay field and were having trouble with thistle in it. We used a rough cut mower - more robust and practical than a riding mower given the size of the field. 2) We use an organic herbicide around our place. It's certainly not as a potent as the commercial chemicals but it does work and is much more safer for the animals. We got the recipe off the internet. It's made up of vinegar, salt and a tiny bit of dish soap. Is it possible to apply something like that directly on the individual plants (if there's not a great crowd of them)?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I also have a mower problem. It's a little bit of a money problem bc my bag push mower has a wheel problem and should be replaced, so I haven't mowed like I have in the past. STILL, I like the vinegar mixed with some soap. My horses wouldn't eat that!
I guess I'm looking for any and all ideas bc I'd like to eradicate them from the property. We haven't trailered the horses anywhere in 2 years, so these are ALL for past trips and bringing burrs home. ARRRGGGHHHHH!!!
Anybody else?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you find PasturePro in your area? Its not the strongest of herbicides but it does a fair job of killing of the broadleaf plants and it labeled as safe for grazing animals.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad you brought this up. Yes, I bought it and read the instructions, which say to keep your horses OFF bc of the poison.
Have you had any success with it?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Corporal said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. Yes, I bought it and read the instructions, which say to keep your horses OFF bc of the poison.
> Have you had any success with it?


All the 2-4-D products like PasturePro are safe to graze on. It works very well on the broadleaf weeds and cockleburrs at our place.

The instructions say " There is no waiting between treatment and grazing for non-lactating animals when used alone." 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Corporal said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. Yes, I bought it and read the instructions, which say to keep your horses OFF bc of the poison.
> Have you had any success with it?


I have a bottle in my barn and the instructions said it was safe to graze them on it? In fact its their biggest claim on the bottle. Are you sure it was PasturePro and not PasturePro Plus or something? The only thing I read on there about not grazing animals is letting animals graze on freshly treated pastures and then letting them graze on an area you want broad-leaf plants to grow (I.e. garden, farm fields, etc.) Because it could kill those plants.

PasturePro is a plant growth accelerant that only targets broad leafs. Kills them by making them grow faster than they can keep up. I've used it on cockleburrs, elderberry, hemlock, and other random weeds with good results.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cat said:


> I have a bottle in my barn and the instructions said it was safe to graze them on it? In fact its their biggest claim on the bottle. Are you sure it was PasturePro and not PasturePro Plus or something? The only thing I read on there about not grazing animals is letting animals graze on freshly treated pastures and then letting them graze on an area you want broad-leaf plants to grow (I.e. garden, farm fields, etc.) Because it could kill those plants.
> 
> PasturePro is a plant growth accelerant that only targets broad leafs. Kills them by making them grow faster than they can keep up. I've used it on cockleburrs, elderberry, hemlock, and other random weeds with good results.


Yes. 2-4-D is not absorbed by the animals, and you can kill your garden by using manure from animals that have grazed on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, thanks. I'll need to check my container when I get home and re-read it. I'll let you all know tomorrow what I find out.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I used the pasturepro this year as well since that's what the place I boarded at used. I kept them off of it for a day or two just in case, but it is safe once it dries. If you apply when you turn in (if stalled) and let it dry until they go back out it should be fine 

Took down all of the buttercups I had growing and has lasted all season so far!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rangestar is great stuff. Use it next on Burdock in the pre-flowering stage for best results. No restrictions on non-lactating grazing animals.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Indian lore says to kill burdocks after the second full moon in the spring. Supposedly that prevents them from coming back. It must have to do with the weather patterns and the timing of the release of the spores/seeds.

I generally cut them down, then compost them. Don't leave them in the field and don't burn them. If you don't have a hot, active compost pile, put them in garbage bags. Then you can either throw them out in the trash, or after 4 - 6 weeks of being overheated, you can burn them or put them in a regular compost pile. They will be soft and mushy, so not so easy to burn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think your best bet is to research what soils burdock grows best in and how it can be amended to discourage their growth. There is vegetation that thrives along gravel roads with all the dust yet wouldn't survive in well nourished garden soil. Horses love some of the thistles. I had a few bales with thistles and the goats and horses would push each other away to get at them. They are quite nutritious but do cause splats.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you mentioned North pasture, divide the field, put horses on one field, spray the other, wait a few days, switch. Its not rocket science


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great responses! My back is much better, thank you, but you know how it is in the heat of the moment, you just want to pull your hair out. _ (I've tried NOT to pull out too many mane and tail hairs.)_ =b


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I use Cimmaron with awesome results. Specifically formulated to be horse pasture safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

2-4-D is actually a salt. You can put animals back on the pasture, but i dont remember the wait time , Burrs can 'seed' themselves into the ground and stay dormant for quite a while and then with the correct weather .. grow very lush.. I have loco weed and it gets huge burr seeds, and I have sprayed and sprayed and gave up and dug them out. I also get night shade in one pasture this year.. such a pain ! Be sure to rake up the dead plants !


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

stevenson said:


> Burrs can 'seed' themselves into the ground and stay dormant for quite a while and then with the correct weather .. grow very lush.. !


Does seem that way. Around here, the summers are usually pretty dry, the grass suffers, and the cockel burrs grow like crazy and take over if you don't spray them. This year was _very_ wet and as much as that was bad for getting anything done outside, the grass has been great all summer (and still is) and we have very few burrs in the pasture.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mowing doesn't seem to really help, our pasture was mowed a few times this summer and now the burdocks just grow lower grrr

Hoping that next summer ours either gets tilled under and replanted with grass/mix or corn, corn would be a pain as it would be 2 years but even less weeds being kept out an extra year like that


----------

